# Single loose spoke. Danger?



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

Last night right before my ride I noticed a single spoke on the rear wheel that appeared slightly bent. It was a little loose when I felt it. (bontager select wheels which have paired spokes going close to each other on the wheel). Rest of the spokes looked fine (straight and tight to palpation). Rode 30 miles with two hard tempo segments and several hard surges. Absolutely no problems with the wheels as I rode (wheels were recently trued by LBS in the last month). Sheldon Browns web site seemed to infer that a single bent spoke is ok if the wheel is true if I understood it right.

My question: Can I get another couple of rides in (probably an easy hour spinning on the trainer today and a hard group ride 45 miler on Saturday before I take it in to the LBS for checking or is a single, bent, slightly loose spoke something I'd better take care of ASAP. (I do not have tools or knowledge of how to tighten/fix-the bike book for repair I have does not cover that).

TIA


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

On a low spoke wheel like the Select, I wouldn't risk it. How many spokes on the rear, 20?..You are asking for trouble in my opinion..

If it were a 32 spoke or 36 spoke wheel maybe, but even then I would only do it in an emergercy.


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

If the wheel is true and there is a loose spoke, your wheel has more problems than one loose spoke and needs work by a wheel person that knows something, not the person that trued it last.


----------



## Softrider (Feb 3, 2004)

vanjr said:


> Last night right before my ride I noticed a single spoke on the rear wheel that appeared slightly bent. It was a little loose when I felt it. (bontager select wheels which have paired spokes going close to each other on the wheel). Rest of the spokes looked fine (straight and tight to palpation). Rode 30 miles with two hard tempo segments and several hard surges. Absolutely no problems with the wheels as I rode (wheels were recently trued by LBS in the last month). Sheldon Browns web site seemed to infer that a single bent spoke is ok if the wheel is true if I understood it right.
> 
> My question: Can I get another couple of rides in (probably an easy hour spinning on the trainer today and a hard group ride 45 miler on Saturday before I take it in to the LBS for checking or is a single, bent, slightly loose spoke something I'd better take care of ASAP. (I do not have tools or knowledge of how to tighten/fix-the bike book for repair I have does not cover that).
> 
> TIA


I'd take care of it now, it would really suck to have a wheel break miles from home.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Made that mistake only once. I had a loose spoke and went to lead a club ride. About 10 miles from the start the wheel had worked itself so far out of true that I had a full-blown brake rubbing wobble and limped back to the start, leaving others in charge of the ride.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Never ride with a loose spoke. The friction created will cause the rider to burst into flames and may even cause the Earth to slip off it's axis.
.
.
A wheel with so few spokes, and has a loose spoke, AND is still true, has major problems.
.
.
Ps. You should learn how to fix your own bike.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> On a low spoke wheel like the Select, I wouldn't risk it. How many spokes on the rear, 20?..You are asking for trouble in my opinion..
> 
> If it were a 32 spoke or 36 spoke wheel maybe, but even then I would only do it in an emergercy.


might indicate that you have a problem with your wheel if it keeps getting loose. I ride a 36 spoke wheel and it's no problem to ride with one missing spoke for a bit, but a low spoke wheel will be trouble.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

I agree Mr G, I need to learn to fix at least something on the bike. 
Will buy a book (actually another, the first one I bought-Haynes bike repair maintenance did not have anything about this problem) when I pick it up tomorrow.

Actually I told my wife this is why we both need a 2nd bike, but she is not buying it until we get out of debt and save enough to not charge a new bike.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

vanjr said:


> Actually I told my wife this is why we both need a 2nd bike, but she is not buying it until we get out of debt and save enough to not charge a new bike.


Smart wife. 

I broke a spoke a few weeks ago on my 32 spoke front wheel. It went out of true pretty quick. I could still ride it back, but I wouldn't ride it again until I get it fixed.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

KJohnson said:


> Smart wife.
> 
> I broke a spoke a few weeks ago on my 32 spoke front wheel. It went out of true pretty quick. I could still ride it back, but I wouldn't ride it again until I get it fixed.


compromise and just get a second wheelset--actually just a rear spare will probably do. Front wheels hardly ever go bad.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Get it fixed as soon as you can. The last thing you want is problems on a ride.

I broke a spoke a few weeks ago, I was only about 3km from home. The wheel went pretty out of true. I had to open the brakes, and ride home carefully, trying to keep my weight off the back wheel.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I have never broken a spoke on a front wheel. Even my oldest 22 year old wheel. Rear's on the other hand, have to be rebuilt every 6-8,000 miles.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

I like the get a second wheelset idea! Sounds like a chance to upgrade!


----------



## Terrapin (Aug 1, 2002)

IcemanYQQ said:


> I broke a spoke a few weeks ago, I was only about 3km from home. The wheel went pretty out of true. I had to open the brakes, and ride home carefully, trying to keep my weight off the back wheel.


This is now the second time in this thread someone has mentioned this. Doesn't anyone carry a spokewrench on their rides?!! It weighs about .5 oz. 

I've broken three spokes over the years (of course, theyr'e ALWAYS on the dished side of the rear wheel), and you can just adjust the other spokes to retrue the wheel and get home without even noticing the broken spoke.

Sheesh.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

> This is now the second time in this thread someone has mentioned this. Doesn't anyone carry a spokewrench on their rides?!! It weighs about .5 oz.
> 
> I've broken three spokes over the years (of course, theyr'e ALWAYS on the dished side of the rear wheel), and you can just adjust the other spokes to retrue the wheel and get home without even noticing the broken spoke.
> 
> Sheesh.


3km from home, I'm not going to take the time to true a wheel, it's faster and easier just to ride carefully. It was the first spoke I ever broke in 22 years of riding a road bike. (not including accidents)

I carry a small portable tool kit, including spoke wrench, and I know how to use it. Don't be so fast to jump to conclusions.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

On a higher spoke count wheel you can get away with it for a while, if you re-true the wheel when it goes out of tension.

I broke a spoke 35 miles into my first century and that's generally not something people take along with them on a ride, so I was SOL when it came to getting a replacement. So I flipped the bike upside down, re-trued the wheel so it was straight (though it did have a slight, slight flat spot) and took off. I made the next 68 miles trouble free and replaced the spoke when I got home.

With a low spoke count wheel like a Bontrager, I'd consider it a bigger problem and have the wheel serviced ASAP.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Terrapin said:


> This is now the second time in this thread someone has mentioned this. Doesn't anyone carry a spokewrench on their rides?!! It weighs about .5 oz.
> 
> 
> Sheesh.



I confess I don't... haven't ever in 16 years of pretty devoted road riding. Honestly, I've never thought of it. I have levers, allen wrenches, and a chain tool only. I never really pondered a spoke wrench for the emergency tool supplies, cause wheel trouble has only happened that one time. But something to think about.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*No spoke wrench*



Terrapin said:


> This is now the second time in this thread someone has mentioned this. Doesn't anyone carry a spokewrench on their rides?!! It weighs about .5 oz.


Much better idea is to just file a notch in your house key that fits your spokes. Makes a perfectly fine spoke wrench for on-road issues. I've tightened many a loose spoke and straightened wheels that broke spokes - works like a charm.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Brilliant!

I would've never thought of that...


----------



## Razerkid99 (11 mo ago)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Never ride with a loose spoke. The friction created will cause the rider to burst into flames and may even cause the Earth to slip off it's axis.
> .
> .
> A wheel with so few spokes, and has a loose spoke, AND is still true, has major problems.
> ...


Lmao … that’s amazing.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Razerkid99 said:


> Lmao … that’s amazing.


Dredging 15.5 year old threads your first day on the forum does the same thing.


----------



## MDM (Jun 10, 2020)

cxwrench said:


> Dredging 15.5 year old threads your first day on the forum does the same thing.


2006, that has to be a record thread dredge!


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

MDM said:


> 2006, that has to be a record thread dredge!


But it was fun to see some old friends again.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

KWL said:


> But it was fun to see some old friends again.


Haha, that’s true!


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

Fifteen years and no one has stated that this should have been posted in Wheels and Tires.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

MDM said:


> 2006, that has to be a record thread dredge!


Hold my beer...


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

ogre said:


> Fifteen years and no one has stated that this should have been posted in Wheels and Tires.


I guess cx posted his response before he had his morning coffee.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

SPlKE said:


> Hold my beer...


Hold mine. I beat ya by a year


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

tlg said:


> Hold mine. I beat ya by a year


Not only that, you were the first to respond.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

I'm sure that spoke would not have broken if the rider had lubed his chain properly.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Lombard said:


> I'm sure that spoke would not have broken if the rider had lubed his chain properly.


It's also a well known fact that disk breaks brake spokes.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

SPlKE said:


> It's also a well known fact that disk breaks brake spokes.


That bent spoke would make you less aero. And we all know aero is more important than weight.


----------

